# Audio and Video Not Lining Up - Cubase



## Smikes77 (Oct 26, 2020)

Hey all,

On importing a video into Cubase, it`s not lining up with its own audio. Any suggestions?

Mp4 H.264
24fps
48khz


----------



## Woodie1972 (Nov 3, 2020)

Did you select the option to get the frame rate from video? Shift+S opens the menu where you can select this.


----------



## GNP (Nov 3, 2020)

When you say "not lining up", how severe is it?


----------



## Woodie1972 (Nov 3, 2020)

What's the sample rate of the audio? Could be a reason too, if it's at the wrong rate, it will not line up either.


----------



## Smikes77 (Nov 8, 2020)

Woodie1972 said:


> Did you select the option to get the frame rate from video? Shift+S opens the menu where you can select this.



Certainly did


----------



## Smikes77 (Nov 8, 2020)

Woodie1972 said:


> What's the sample rate of the audio? Could be a reason too, if it's at the wrong rate, it will not line up either.



They are matching


----------



## Smikes77 (Nov 8, 2020)

GNP said:


> When you say "not lining up", how severe is it?



Probaby a second at the start but goes out of sync as the film goes on. When I import, the events are not lined up together.


----------

